# Oddest Pet You've Seen At The Vet



## Damaged Goods (Oct 4, 2020)

A woman had a leash on what appeared to be a wallaby or kangaroo but the head and face were more like a rabbit's.  The bottoms of the front incisors protruded slightly and were rabbitlike.  Web search for "giant rabbit" revealed creatures that were much smaller than what was at the vet's office.

Equally unusual was its behavior.  It sat like a statue.  No movement whatsoever, just staring straight ahead, as if it had been injected with a catatonic drug.

Woman had a certain bearing and facial expression that suggested that no questions were welcome.  She seemed semi-catatonic herself.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 4, 2020)

My daughters toy poodle, 23 years old.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 4, 2020)

If I was at the vet then my biggest concern is on the reason I am there, which is concern for my pet(s). If  other people are in the vets office they most likely feel the same way. 

Those that have very old pets I won’t ever mention age. Like myself, they are trying to be the strongest they can be for the sake of their family members and the last thing I want to do is weaken their strength by asking or conversing about anything leading to thoughts and death and loss so I don’t have an answer. The conversation has never come up.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2020)

There was a dog on Dr. Jeff, discovery channel, last night who was 18 years old. Our Sassy lived 12 years. Died of Cushing disease.


----------



## win231 (Oct 4, 2020)

I never saw an odd pet at the Vet, but I adopted a Burmese Python.  He was around 9 ft.  The previous owner didn't understand about keeping him at the proper temperature & humidity & he had a cold.
I took him to the Vet (who also had a degree in herpetology).  The waiting room was rather crowded, but as soon as I sat down, I suddenly had plenty of room on either side of me........teehee.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 5, 2020)

My local vet has a few dozen cats and a half dozen dogs in her office. (runnin around). She has goats, horses, cattle, even long horn, and buffalo; right next to her office, in a pasture.


----------

